# 6.0 no power



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay my 2000 Chevy 2500 6.0 4L80E trans, has no go when you hit the gas. I floor it, the trans downshifts but the truck almost like it winds up and nothing. Let off the gas, it drops real hard in rpms then goes. I had to floor it to make it hit 45 in less than 8 minutes, lol. The tranny shifts just fine, as it is newer and has like 30k miles on it. The truck its self has 111,000 miles. I just put new exhaust manifold gaskets and put new plugs/wires as well. It does this off and on sometimes. I will park it, then go run it after a few hours and it acts like a sports car. Other times a complete turd. I dont get it. Dont get me wrong, I dont drive it like an a-hole, but it would be nice to have power to pass on the freeway or for that matter be able to reach speed on the highway while merging. And no it isnt shooting any trouble codes or idiot lights, so you tell me?? I can add any more info if necessary or try to explain it better


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Throttle position sensor...now go down a few threads and tell me what's wrong with my truck - lol


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you have any rattling in the exhaust system? (converter internals turning sideways)


----------



## RAZOR (Dec 19, 2001)

Plugged fuel filter?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Not that I know of. I had the exhaust off when I put the flowmaster on and the cats seemes fine. But I am no expert on those. Havent really heard any noise from them though. It did rattle a little when I first got it, but went away. I am starting to think that it could be a poop fuel filter.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay so I drove it today like an ass. Here is what I found: Goes real good up to 3,000 rpm then it like bogs and the trans has like a whine to it, almost like something is holding it back. Let off the accelorator and hit it again, shifts the gear and goes up to 3,000 rpm and loses it again. I have never dealt with this before. Like it loses any mid and top end power and holds the gear it is in. Almost like some rubber bands winding up then letting loose. But from a dead stop to 3,000 rpm, it roasts the tires real nice, lol Again, I dont normally drive like this, but I wanted to test it and watch when it falls on its face. And it was the best way


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Your exhaust could be clogged at the cat had it happen to my Jeep. I am not a mechanic thou TOM I am a landscaper. LOL Be like Ron and get a FORD. :>


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Josh dont feel bad, I am just a lawnguy too, lol. But I dont mind wrenching on my truck when it needs it. I tell you what, that 250 holds that 8ft Fisher like a toy. I am gonna look at Ford and Chevy when it comes time for new


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes it probably does he needs to move up to a big BOSS. :waving:


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

start it up run it if your cats clogged it will glow red hot. now if it was me id look at my wires 2 see if any are on my engine block iv had that happen. Then id look at my fuel injectors


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

How long would I need to run it before the cats would turn red?? The wires are new and not even close to touching the engine, since they are only 6 inches long a piece. Injectors are new from 06 installed by GM


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

20 min is long enough


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Run some of that fuel injector cleaner through it next time you get some of that expensive Flammable stuff. LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Kash, thanks. I will try that out here in a little bit. Easier to see it at night anyways.

Josh, I am going to run some thru it, after I throw a new fuel filter in first


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

no prob get 2 put a gas tank on the chevy tomorrow dame 34 gall is a big tank . I got all the guts 2 so its just drop old put up new


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Gas tanks are always fun.....not, lol. Did you get the new straps and what not with it?? Hope it is empty or close to empty


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

ya hope it all gos well im going 2 have the old lady help she dont know it yet


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That will be a nice suprise for her, lol


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

ya we work 2 gather soooooooo wellllllllllllllllll


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

just an idea get a 14 plate and a piece strait pipe no e check no cat..yes i'm a red neck or hillbilly


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

WALKERS;542910 said:


> LOL Be like Ron and get a FORD. :>


now why would he want to buy a headache.lol.

could be bad/ clogged cats. i had that happen with mine. it was pretty simple to fix. just took a plasma cutter to the exhaust. oops where did my cats go. then welded a piece of pipe in where the cats were.

mine is a 2000 so they dont even check for cats at emissions anymore. 95' and newer they just hook up to the comp and check sensors.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I tried the whole cat thing, but no glowing red. They still have flow, but could be restricted enough to hog power in the mid and top-end. Like I said, it falls flat after 3,000 rpm in any gear. I really dont wanna start hacking yet. I dont get e-check so that is not an issue. Im sure it would sound a heck of alot better without the cats too


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

for the heck of it u did check the air intake too like filter and the throttlebody sometimes those can get a little gross


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Kevin, I am going to check that all today. It has to be something stupid causing this condition. Just want to get its balls back before it has to pull the trailer around every day:crying:


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543155 said:


> Kevin, I am going to check that all today. It has to be something stupid causing this condition. Just want to get its balls back before it has to pull the trailer around every day:crying:


ya if its gonna suck gas u mine aswell haul it around with the tiger


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

RAZOR;542374 said:


> Plugged fuel filter?


this is a cheap fix.. it may work


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well it is back up and alive. Cleaned the MAF and throttle body with this stuff from CRC that B&B told me about. That stuff works wonders!!! Then new o2 sensor, fuel filter and a quart of oil. Idles real nice now and has much more power. Now we are all back to normal and good to go. 

On a second note, I checked the t-case fluid and about a half quart came out of the check hole. This is the second time this happened. I have not added any fluid since I owned the truck. Is this a bad thing? It sure dont seem normal to me


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

was it hot when you checked ? mine has been over filled before..i just would keep up on it before plowing


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah it was hot when I checked it. Should it be cool?? I will keep tabs on that for sure


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The CRC MAF cleaner works good doesn't Tom? 

One of the most overlooked items as far as preventative maintenance/cleaning on the later model stuff. Especially beneficial on anything that runs an oiled gauze type air filter (like a K&N), especially the Ford's. 



Recheck your T-case fluid with it at ambient temp. If it's still over full let the excess run out. Then recheck it in a month or so...if it's over full again then the seal between the trans and T-case is allowing trans fluid to get into the T-case. Have to pull the T-case out and replace the seal.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I will check it when it is at a normal temp, not hot. Yeah Mike that CRC stuff is crazy!!!! It got on a few pieces under the hood with paint on them, and the paint disappeared!! It drives like a new truck now. I also grabbed the MAF cleaner they make as well. Worked real nice. How much of a pain is it to pull the t-case?? And would I have to drop the tranny with it?? One final question, I do have the push button4x4, but some people say I need the blue oil, some say red?? I want to know for sure. I may change it over to full synthetics here soon. Thanks again B&B!!!!!!!:waving:


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

B&B;543391 said:


> The CRC MAF cleaner works good doesn't Tom?
> 
> One of the most overlooked items as far as preventative maintenance/cleaning on the later model stuff. Especially beneficial on anything that runs an oiled gauze type air filter (like a K&N), especially the Ford's.
> 
> Recheck your T-case fluid with it at ambient temp. If it's still over full let the excess run out. Then recheck it in a month or so...if it's over full again then the seal between the trans and T-case is allowing trans fluid to get into the T-case. Have to pull the T-case out and replace the seal.


what is this "CRC" stuff you speak of and where can you get it? I'm thinking I may need to clean mine as well. Sometimes the truck will idle rough and even stall.....I've been using a K&N oiled air filter for over a year and it's gone down hill ever since....


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I bought mine from advanced auto parts. It is called CRC throttle body cleaner, maf cleaner, etc. The TB cleaner is in a red can and the maf cleaner is in a silver/gray can. Very good stuff, DONT GET IT ON YOUR PAINT!!!!!!! That stuff works crazy!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;543392 said:


> How much of a pain is it to pull the t-case?? And would I have to drop the tranny with it?? One final question, I do have the push button4x4, but some people say I need the blue oil, some say red?? I want to know for sure. I may change it over to full synthetics here soon. Thanks again B&B!!!!!!!:waving:


Pulling the T-case isn't hard...

Pull the drive shafts
Disconnect the wiring
Remove the bolts attaching it to the trans adapter housing
Drop it out.

Don't need to pull any cross members...

For T-case fluid don't use anything but the GM "Autotrac" fluid. It's blue in color.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ChevKid03;543393 said:


> what is this "CRC" stuff you speak of and where can you get it? I'm thinking I may need to clean mine as well. Sometimes the truck will idle rough and even stall.....I've been using a K&N oiled air filter for over a year and it's gone down hill ever since....


Most any parts store that carries CRC products can get it.

CRC p/n 05110

And like I mentioned, makes a very noticeable difference in idle smoothness on a vehicle thats been running and oiled/gauze air filter for a period of time. Oil/gauze construction filters can be a real problem to late model MAF equipped vehicles. Especially so if they're over oiled.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

B&B;543411 said:


> Most any parts store that carries CRC products can get it.
> 
> CRC p/n 05110
> 
> And like I mentioned, makes a very noticeable difference in idle smoothness on a vehicle thats been running and oiled/gauze air filter for a period of time. Oil/gauze construction filters can be a real problem to late model MAF equipped vehicles. Especially so if they're over oiled.


dose MAF stand for mass air flow


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

KGRlandscapeing;543445 said:


> dose MAF stand for mass air flow?


100% correct KGR.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

B&B;543411 said:


> Most any parts store that carries CRC products can get it.
> 
> CRC p/n 05110
> 
> And like I mentioned, makes a very noticeable difference in idle smoothness on a vehicle thats been running and oiled/gauze air filter for a period of time. Oil/gauze construction filters can be a real problem to late model MAF equipped vehicles. Especially so if they're over oiled.


I'm trying this stuff today! I've cleaned my K&N a few times and re-applied the oil myself and maybe I over did it a bit.... thanks for the help!!


----------

